# emulation mac sur pc



## kaedog (12 Juin 2003)

Bonjour je viens de découvrir les macs, mais n'ayant pas les moyens de m'en payer un je l'ai emuler sur mon pc grâce a l'emulateur basilisk II. Actuellement je tourne sur la version 7.5.3 (gratuite chez aapple) mais c'est une version anglaise, j'aurais voulu s'il exsistait un patch ou une update pour la mettre en francais, mon emulateur me permet de tourner jusqu'a la 8.1 mais je ne sais pas comment et ou la trouver.
Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## melaure (12 Juin 2003)

Malheureusement la 8.1 n'est pas gratuite. Il te faudra trouver un CD dans les petites annonces ou chez les vendeurs spécialisés dans l'occasion.

Maintenant si c'est pour découvrir le Mac aujourd'hui, ce n'est pas le bon plan. MacOS X a vraiment changé la plateforme et tu ne pourras rien en découvrir avec ton émulateur. D'ailleurs je crois même que ton émulateur ne simule que du 68000 et même pas du PowerPC. Autant dire que c'est un Mac d'il y a 10 ans !

Dernier point. Il te faut une ROM Mac, c'est à dire posséder un Macintosh pour pouvoir en copier la ROM.

Je comprend que tu n'ai pas beaucoup d'argent mais grosso-modo le Mac que tu vas pouvoir émuler si tu as un PC puissant est un Quadra que tu trouve en occase pour environ 50 euros ... (ou en recup d'entreprise pour rien ...)


----------



## kaedog (12 Juin 2003)

oui oui, la rom je l'ai deja, la mon emulateur tourne, pour la 8.1 ok mais j'ai trouver un 8.0 donc ca devrait aller, pour ce qui est du os X, j'en ai installer cinq ou six donc oui je connais assez bien ce système, c'est juste que je voulais un peu m'amuser avec mon emulateur pour connaitre les versions anterieures que je ne connaisait pas, commencer par la base en faite, mais merci pour tes réponses.


----------



## jeromemac (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kaedog:</font><hr /> * Bonjour je viens de découvrir les macs, mais n'ayant pas les moyens de m'en payer un je l'ai emuler sur mon pc grâce a l'emulateur basilisk II. Actuellement je tourne sur la version 7.5.3 (gratuite chez aapple) mais c'est une version anglaise, j'aurais voulu s'il exsistait un patch ou une update pour la mettre en francais, mon emulateur me permet de tourner jusqu'a la 8.1 mais je ne sais pas comment et ou la trouver.
Merci de vos réponses.  * 

[/QUOTE]

salut à toi!
même un petit imac s'est trop chère pour toi?? franchement revent ton pc et achètent toi une occas' t'auras peut être pas le dernier cri mais au moins tu pouras faire de bel chose sans soutenir un monopole, non?


----------



## kaedog (14 Juin 2003)

ouais mais c'etait juste pour me faire la main sur les systemes classic que je ne connaissais pas c'est tout, mais la j'ai trouver un mac os 8.1 donc c'est bon, l'emulation me suffit pour l'instant pour ce que je veux faire, mais c'est vrai que les nouvelles machines que j'installe sont classes.


----------



## Télémac (16 Juin 2003)

kaedog a dit:
			
		

> * ouais mais c'etait juste pour me faire la main sur les systemes classic que je ne connaissais pas c'est tout, mais la j'ai trouver un mac os 8.1 donc c'est bon, l'emulation me suffit pour l'instant pour ce que je veux faire, mais c'est vrai que les nouvelles machines que j'installe sont classes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il me semble que les réponses sont claires, pour émuler une machine tu dois posséder légalement les roms ainsi que les licences des systèmes que tu cherches.

je ne comprends pas bien  ta question.

en effet, et à mon sens, si tu possèdes légalement les roms je suis autoriser à en déduire  que tu possèdes le hard et le soft.


donc , si tu possèdes ces vieux macs que tu souhaites émuler, tu dois posséder les systèmes qui vont avec.

dans ce contexte, pourquoi solliciter publiquement l'aide trouver des softs et des rooms pour du hard et des systèmes que  tu  possèdes  légalement ?

quand à des sites  où trouver gratuitement des versions systèmes où les rooms, nous ne souhaitons pas sur macg voir ce genre de publicité.

merci pour la compréhension de ne pas poursuivres dans cette direction.


----------



## Zitoune (16 Juin 2003)

Il a peut-être récupéré la barette de Rom d'un Mac qui ne fonctionnait plus !


----------



## vm (16 Juin 2003)

kaedog a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour je viens de découvrir les macs, mais n'ayant pas les moyens de m'en payer un je l'ai emuler sur mon pc grâce a l'emulateur basilisk II. Actuellement je tourne sur la version 7.5.3 (gratuite chez aapple) mais c'est une version anglaise, j'aurais voulu s'il exsistait un patch ou une update pour la mettre en francais, mon emulateur me permet de tourner jusqu'a la 8.1 mais je ne sais pas comment et ou la trouver.
> Merci de vos réponses.  *


la 7.5.3 est aussi gratuit en français
http://download.info.apple.com/Apple_Support_Area/Apple_Software_Updates/French/Macintosh/System/Full_Installs/System_7.5_Version_7.5.3/


----------



## SyQuest (3 Juillet 2003)

Télémac a dit:
			
		

> *
> il me semble que les réponses sont claires, pour émuler une machine tu dois posséder légalement les roms ainsi que les licences des systèmes que tu cherches.
> *


Oui mais comme on ne trouve plus de Mac OS 8 dans le marché, (ou en tout cas pas dans le rayon "informatique" à la Migros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) c'est pas un drame si quelqu'un lui donne le système 8 ou bien?


----------



## Télémac (6 Juillet 2003)

SyQuest a dit:
			
		

> *
> Oui mais comme on ne trouve plus de Mac OS 8 dans le marché, (ou en tout cas pas dans le rayon "informatique" à la Migros
> 
> 
> ...




malheureusement si,  cet os est encore sous licence et il suffit de contacter apple pour avoir une version légale


----------



## melaure (6 Juillet 2003)

Il y a aussi mac-stock ( http://www.macway.fr/ ) mais le site est indisponible pour l'instant.


----------

